# Beekeeping Dummies



## paul.h (Aug 9, 2008)

I just received a Beekeeping For Dummies book I bought online for 16 cents with $3.99 shipping. Still a good deal.


----------



## cheesegenie (Jul 4, 2009)

I paid over $20.00 at Chapters for mine. I guess that would make me the bigger dummy.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

If you go to the right place, it's a free download. I left a clue somewhere on my site......

For those of us who enjoy having their own full blooded book, it's hard to beat an Amazon Used price.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Never bought a single "For Dummies" book since they started the series with that unfortunate title. There's certainly a lot that I don't know but I wouldn't consider myself a dummy. I know the publisher emphasizes that these instructional books are not for actual dummies but I am still put off by it and never bought one.

Even worse is the "Complete Idiot's" guides.

Hope the book helps you, no matter how smart you really may be.

Wayne


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wayne,

Well then, be a "Smartie" and look into my "Landscape Designer" page.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

I, too, have avoided all of the Dummies series.....until. Several years ago I was teaching a beginners' beekeeping class. One of the students had a lot of good information to add to the discussions. It turned out he'd gotten and read a copy of Dummies. So....I picked up a copy and looked it over. It's pretty good. I've added it to my recommended reading list for my classes.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

waynesgarden said:


> Even worse is the "Complete Idiot's" guides.


well, rumor has it that the "complete idiot's guide to beekeping" is coming out in may, and is written from a complete treatment free perspective.

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Idiots-Guide-Beekeeping/dp/1615640118

i expect that we will have some kind of advanced ordering discount for those interested.

deknow (apparantly, a complete idiot)


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

SwedeBee1970 said:


> Wayne,
> 
> Well then, be a "Smartie" and look into my "Landscape Designer" page.


It's not a free download. They want you to pay $26.88 to be able to download files.


----------



## eqnox (Nov 10, 2009)

This link worked, you just have to wait 60 seconds to start the download. 
However I'm not sure it is legal. The site does not appear to own the rights to distribute the book. :no:


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

Mine is the updated 2nd edition. Is this one the same or older ?

As far as I can tell the link is working. Download is free. Let's put it this way: If I like the book after download, I'll buy it at Amazon or somewhere.


----------



## Barry Tolson (May 26, 2004)

I found the Beekeeping for Dummies book to be a very good beginners reference. And while I find the Dummies and Idiots books to be, generally, very good...I do avoid being seen with one in my possession. In strictest confidence, I have several such reference books on my shelf.


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

Megaupload is a site that allows anyone to upload files for downloading by others. That someone can upload a copyrighted work and offer it for free to the entire world does not mean they have the right to do so.

Whoever posted the book there has no regard for the rights of publishers, the rights of authors or the law.

It is not a free download. It is stealing.

Wayne


----------



## poconos555 (Nov 10, 2009)

If you buy the dummies or idiots book online, read it and store it in private, then sell it back online, no one has to know. :shhhh:


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

A nice little book is The Honey Bee by James L. Gould and Carol Grant Gould.


You can find it at Alibris.com for $2.00 plus shipping.



Beekeeping for Dummies is nice for a basic introduction but it is dated by its promotion of chemical treatments.


----------



## SwedeBee1970 (Oct 26, 2008)

The "dummies" are the ones who don't read it. 

They should change the header to something more appropriate like, "Beekeeping for beginners"

Does the 2nd edition have any updates on chemical treatments or natural ones ?


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

deknow said:


> well, rumor has it that the "complete idiot's guide to beekeeping" is coming out in may, and is written from a complete treatment free perspective.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Idiots-Guide-Beekeeping/dp/1615640118
> 
> ...


 
Dean,

Congratulations to you and Laurie! 

I read your posting last week, but not thoroughly... When I realized what was at the other end of the link I placed my "Pre-order" right away.

I'm looking forward to reading the book...

Joe


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

BeeCurious said:


> A nice little book is The Honey Bee by James L. Gould and Carol Grant Gould.


this is one of the best, never talked about bee books there is. as you say, you can get a copy for cheap.

one of the best diagrams in this book is a chart that shows activity in relation to age...a great tool for figuring out timing of manipulations. there is a less pretty version in dewey caron's observation hive book also.

deknow


----------

